# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] حكم إدارية للنجاح

## المحب الولهان

حكم إدارية رائعة
 :: •الناجح هو من يرى فرصاً في كل صعوبة بينما الفاشل يرى صعوبات في كل فرصة ،

إن التفكير السليم يكمن في النظر إلى الجانب المشرق ولا تبحث عن إنجاز يوم ، بل إنجاز عام ، فإن العقل يستطيع أن يجعل الجنة جحيماً والجحيم جنه .

إن أي تغيير في حياتك يبداء أولاً من داخلك في طريقتك في التفكير ، والتي قد تجعل من حياتك سعادة أو تعاسة .

• لا تفقد ثقتك بنفسك إذا لم يعرف قدرك الأخرين ، ولا تعط نفسك فوق قدرها إذا بولغ في مدحك .


• لا بد من إجتناب الرجل الشرير حتى ولو كان مزيناً بالعلم ، لأن الحية لا تكون أقل سماً عندما تكون لا بسة جوهرة ثمينه على رأسها .


•صناعة الحياة أن يكون لك موقع في هذا العالم ، فتكون رقماً * له قيمة لا صفر * على شمال العدد ، ومعنى ذلك أن تساهم في البناء والعطاء بما تستطيع لا أن تكون حملاً ثقيلاً على الأمة .

•إن مما يحتقره الناس ويستهينون به ( الكلمة والفكرة ) ، فرب فكرة لم تكلف صاحبها كان وراءها نتاج أو إجتياز مشكلة أعيا شأنها الناس .

•كن نجماً متميز في أعمالك ، فإن التميز مطلب للجميع ، ولا يناله كل الناس ، لذلك ليكن التميز هدفك الذي ترغب في الوصول إليه وليس ذلك على الله بعزيز .

•إن أثقال الحياة وشواغلها لا يطيق حملها الضعاف المهازيل ، لا ينهض بإعبائها إلا العمالقة الصابرون ، أولو العزم من الناس ، أصحاب الهمم العالية .


إذا كنت لم تجرب الفشل في حياتك فهذا يعني أنك لم تغامر أبدا .

•إذا اردنا أن نحبب العمل إلى شبابنا فسننقل الشاب من عامل آله إلى مخترع .


•الأخلاق ترتقي بكل شئء ، فلا تجعل لضغوط الحياة أثرها السيء عليك ، الكل يتعرض لمحطات سيئة في حياته ، ومع كل ضيق فرج ومخرج ، فقط إبتهل إلى الله وألح عليه بالدعاء وأنظر إلى الحياة ببهجة تراها مقبلة عليك بزهو وفرح .


•لا تجعل قانونك : أنا أعمل لأعيش ، بل أجعل قانونك : أنا أعمل لأحقق ذاتي ولأقدم لأمتي ما أستطيع .

•مشكلة ضياع الجهود أن نبداء من الصفر ( كلما جاءت امة لعنت أختها ) فلماذا لا نكمل بعضنا البعض .

•السعادة الحقيقية في الإنجاز ، فإن أغنى الأغنياء لا يرى في ماله مصدر السعادة ، بينما قد ينام الإنسان سعيداً لأنه رسم البسمة لفقير أو محتاج ، فإن الإنجاز مهما كان صغيراً فهو سبب كبير في السعادة ، فلنحرص أن ننجز في عملنا أو علاقتنا مع الأخرين .

•تعلم من تجارب الأخرين فليس لديك الوقت لأرتكابها مرة أخرى . 

المرجع ( قنوات الإسلام اليوم – الخير – الأسرة – الإدارية )
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى العزيز 
المحب الولهان 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا على هذا النقل المميز 

حكم بالغة لمن يريد ان يستفيد من تجارب الاخرين 




> لا تجعل قانونك : أنا أعمل لأعيش ، 
> بل أجعل قانونك : أنا أعمل لأحقق ذاتي ولأقدم لأمتي ما أستطيع .


اعجبتنى هذه المقولة جدا 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## المحب الولهان

شكرا أستاذ إسكندرانى على المرور و الرد لك كل إحترامى .  :107:

----------


## نشــــوى

حلوة جدا كلماتك أخي الكريم ..
وفكرني موضوع حضرتك .. ببيت شعر دايما بيقوله لنا الدكتور بتاعنا

إذا كانت النفوس كبارا.. تعبت في مرادها الأجسام  :2: 

تحيــاتي لك أخي الكريم
 :f2:

----------


## المحب الولهان

> حلوة جدا كلماتك أخي الكريم ..
> وفكرني موضوع حضرتك .. ببيت شعر دايما بيقوله لنا الدكتور بتاعنا
> 
> إذا كانت النفوس كبارا.. تعبت في مرادها الأجسام 
> 
> تحيــاتي لك أخي الكريم


شكرا على مرورك و ردك أختى الكريمة نشوى تقبلى تحياتى  باعتلك الطير يوصلك سلامى  :68:

----------


## سوما

> حكم إدارية رائعة
> color]
> •الأخلاق ترتقي بكل شئء ، فلا تجعل لضغوط الحياة أثرها السيء عليك ، الكل يتعرض لمحطات سيئة في حياته ، ومع كل ضيق فرج ومخرج ، فقط إبتهل إلى الله وألح عليه بالدعاء وأنظر إلى الحياة ببهجة تراها مقبلة عليك بزهو وفرح .
> 
> 
> •السعادة الحقيقية في الإنجاز ، فإن أغنى الأغنياء لا يرى في ماله مصدر السعادة ، بينما قد ينام الإنسان سعيداً لأنه رسم البسمة لفقير أو محتاج ، فإن الإنجاز مهما كان صغيراً فهو سبب كبير في السعادة ، فلنحرص أن ننجز في عملنا أو علاقتنا مع الأخرين .
> 
> •تعلم من تجارب الأخرين فليس لديك الوقت لأرتكابها مرة أخرى . 
> 
> المرجع ( قنوات الإسلام اليوم – الخير – الأسرة – الإدارية )[/color]


المحب الولهان..
مجموعة من الحكم الجميلة والواقعية .. تسلم أيدك  :f:

----------


## المحب الولهان

> المحب الولهان..
> مجموعة من الحكم الجميلة والواقعية .. تسلم أيدك


شكرا على مرورد و ردك المشجع بارك الله فيك أختى سوما .

----------

